# Chandeleur Island Fishing in March?



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody ever been in March? 

My wife keeps talking about going somewhere in March and I want to fish. How is it out there that time of the year? 

Any opinions on who to fish with? I don't need first class but if I am going to sell the wife on this, it needs to be nice.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Chandeleur guide fishing. Stay on the Pelican.

Fishing. Birding. And awesome stargazing at night.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://chandeleurguidefishing.com


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks! I am going to give them a call and get some info.

I am having a tough time getting much info for March. Best I can tell, it is a bit early, but the bite is good to decent.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We went several times before the oil spill. Haven’t been back since. BP rebuilt the islands and I hear it’s better than ever.

We would go on the Saturday before Fat Tuesday and come back on Fat Tuesday. Always limited out on the first day. So the other days were spent exploring and doing a lot of catch and release.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

60hertz said:


> We went several times before the oil spill. Haven’t been back since. BP rebuilt the islands and I hear it’s better than ever.
> 
> We would go on the Saturday before Fat Tuesday and come back on Fat Tuesday. Always limited out on the first day. So the other days were spent exploring and doing a lot of catch and release.


That is great to hear. One last question, in a lot of my searching, I keep finding boat minimum's. Meaning, they wont operate with at least 6-8 people. I got a whopping two......any idea of any places that will either operate with 2, or do a open booking type deal? 

......I need to get off here and start making phone calls. :shifty:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The biggest issue will be the wind, March is usually terrible for wind. If you can, mid-April thru May is awesome in the Chandeleurs !!


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 11, 2013)

Go to Venice, lots of options and the wife will be happy


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I would definitely pick Venice over the Chandeleurs Islands in March !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Chandeleur guide fishing. Stay on the Pelican.
> 
> Fishing. Birding. And awesome stargazing at night.


x2 great guys and a fun trip. Last 2 trips we took in April the wind was gale strength. Made for cold tough fishing, but we still caught a few reds. Trout were hard to come by.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I didnt even think about the weather. Ironically enough, last year I went to Venice in March and it took almost 4 weeks to get a weather window. I think our original trip was scheduled for 2/10 and we went first or second week of march....

Maybe the wife and I just need to try somewhere else.


----------

